# Advice for the Best Plants/Substrate/Driftwood



## Astrid16 (Mar 20, 2015)

So. I've been a betta keeper for a while now, though my tanks have been small (1-2 gallons). I'm going to upgrade to a 10 gallon for my two bettas. Yes, the tank will be divided.  

I've never done anything like this before. Totally new realm. So I've been doing research, and I've decided I'd probably like to decorate mostly with java moss. I'll likely do a moss carpet and texture the landscape with driftwood and rocks. Here are my questions: 

1) Can I plant other plants in the java carpet? How would I go about that? 

2) This one's a bit off track, but I've heard a lot about how you need a hardy fish to get the nitrogen cycle going. Can that just be my bettas? Any advice you have for me here would be appreciated; I really want to do this right. 

3) If my tank is separated, will I need two filters? :0 Or does it just depend on what kind of divider I get? 

4) Where can I get good java moss, driftwood, and rocks? Are the latter two something I could gather from the woods/rivers myself?

5) What kinds of plants are compatible in a betta tank? I understand some types require different water parameters than others.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not able to answer most questions you have ask for, but you can't go wrong with Anubus. Its a hardy plant that if I can't kill means no one can.

If you have a divider that allows water to go through it there shouldn't be much of a need for two filters, but it also depends on the filter you want to use.

There are products available to help you with a 'fish-less' cycle, meaning you can cycle the tank without fish, but once agian I have no idea what they are.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

1) Can I plant other plants in the java carpet? How would I go about that? 

Yeah, you can have other plants growing amongst the java carpet. 

2) This one's a bit off track, but I've heard a lot about how you need a hardy fish to get the nitrogen cycle going. Can that just be my bettas? Any advice you have for me here would be appreciated; I really want to do this right. 

Bettas can be used to fish-in cycling. If your current set-ups have filters, you can just chuck that filter media into the new filter because it's got that bacteria colony there already. 

3) If my tank is separated, will I need two filters? :0 Or does it just depend on what kind of divider I get? 

If your divider allows water through, you don't need two filters. 

4) Where can I get good java moss, driftwood, and rocks? Are the latter two something I could gather from the woods/rivers myself?

I buy my java moss from aquabid. 

Driftwood and rocks, you can try finding them, but you've gotta make sure they are wood and rock types that work in the aquarium and that they have never been touched by pesticides and other contaminants. 

5) What kinds of plants are compatible in a betta tank? I understand some types require different water parameters than others.

Try plants that are labelled low-light since they're usually the easiest. 

Anubias is the closest to unkillable in my experience and bettas often enjoy the broad leaves. Java fern is supposed to be easy, but I killed one. Anacharis and naja/guppy grass are two easy stem plants. You might want to add a few floating plants to the surface, what's available to you may vary because I think like half of the floaters are banned invasive plants in some states and not others.


----------



## Astrid16 (Mar 20, 2015)

All right, thanks! I have a start. So I'm thinking I might get a mesh tank divider and maybe attach java moss to it. Which means two filters, but small ones are only 15 dollars at my local store. So whatever.  You can't put a price tag on art, or however the saying goes. 

A couple more questions, if you don't mind: What kind of substrates do you use? My tank is going to have lots of plants (obviously), so I'll need a dirt substrate. But I'm also considering some sand to make little paths between rocks/driftwood. Do you have a recommended brand for each? 

Also, are there floating plants I could put in the aquarium? I saw a picture of some small-leafed plant (not a moss, I think) that branched across the water. It's kinda cool, and I'd like a couple if possible. Do any of you know what it (or a similar one) is called? 

I'll probably start setting up the tank in a little over a week. I'll keep you all posted on my progress. There'll be a few pictures too, probably. Quick pointers are appreciated.  Thank you all!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Dirt is the best option if you plan to stock the tank with heavy root feeding plants like amazon swords. 

To keep the dirt submerged, you will need to cover it with sand or gravel (the first time I set up dirt, I didn't buy enough gravel to cover it and the tank was basically opaque and murky for days... not fun...), so you could do two colors of sand to make a pathway look.

Organic soil is best for tanks. The cheapest normal/tan sand is play sand or pool filter sand, iirc. And the cheapest option for black sand is Black Diamond Blasting Abrasive $8 for 50 pounds is way better price-wise than the stuff at the pet store, but it takes a little extra rinse before use. 

Yeah there's lots of floating plants. Duckweed, riccia, water lettuce, salvinia, red root floaters, frogbit, and asian water grass, cambomba, and hornwort are some of them. Not sure which plant you're describing, usually easier to tell with a picture.


----------



## Astrid16 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ah, yes, I guess I should have specified. Yes, I wanted options for dirt substrate. Lol. 

Huh. So Black Diamond is okay for aquariums? That's good to know. I'll be able to grab that easily, I think. How would you go about rinsing sand? And how thoroughly? Are there any risks involved in using it that wouldn't present themselves with sand intended for aquariums? How many pounds will I need for a 10 gal? 

And what kind of soil would you get? You said organic, but is there a specific brand that you like? 

Hmm. None of those plants were it. Its leaves were tiny. It reminded me of coral moss, except more pastel and its leaves were much more disperse. Couldn't find the picture again. Ah, well. It was just a thought. The duckweed was cute, though! I might grab some of that, if my budget allows.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Astrid16 said:


> 1) Can I plant other plants in the java carpet? How would I go about that?
> 
> 2) This one's a bit off track, but I've heard a lot about how you need a hardy fish to get the nitrogen cycle going. Can that just be my bettas? Any advice you have for me here would be appreciated; I really want to do this right.
> 
> ...



1. Yes you can but be mindful that adding plants to the java moss means those new taller plants will block light of the moss under them. Be mindful that when/if you want to rearrange/remove plants the moss is likely to be tangled around them and make that difficult or messy.

2. If you are only keeping a betta only cycle with a betta- its really a horrid thing to use a fish to cycle a tank to ten toss away-like getting an adult dog to learn how to keep a pet then throwing it out on the streets and getting a puppy once you're 'done with it'. Iv'e done fish in cycled with just a betta in planted tanks ad had no issues with the plants.

3.This depends on how the tank is divided. Look at DIY tank dividers: many people use craft mesh and book report holders (plastic). In a 10g divided for 2 fish you can make a narrow compartment int eh middle for heater and filter and let the fish have their own space on either side of it-this also can help keep them from seeing eachother. If you use solid plastic/glass dividers that have no holes to let water through then yes you would need a filter for each compartment.

4. Lots of options for this, ebay is a commonly recommended one-don't buy plants that ship from overseas-get ones sold in your country. You can also check this forums market place section for plants-set up a WTB (want to buy) thread there listing what you want.. 
If you source local rock and wood you need to be able o identify what you got, not all types are safe. Wood is broadly categorized as hardwood and softwood-hardwood is better as softwood breaks down very fast making a mess and higher nitrates. But there arr some woods that are NOT advised for use such as coniferous(pine) trees, or cedar that still has cedar smell (sap give it its smell and the sap has anti bacterial qualities that kill beneficial bacteria (what cycles your tank) and will harm fish). The most commonly used woods in the aquarium are: Mopani, Malaysian, and Manzanita driftwood. The first 2 are very dense hardwoods that typically sink instantly. The 3rd may take a bit of soaking (or boiling) to get to sink. All driftwood should be sanded and nylon stocking tested before use to avoid shredding betta fins. I'd recommend getting some wet-dry sandpaper as its easier to work with on wet wood.
Rock is a bit more tricky-there are minerals in some types of rock that are bad for the aquariums and long term exposure for fish, its best to get something inert, or if you have soft water and low pH and don't mind it turning into high pH hard water there are several options there including texas holy rock (lime stone) and seiryu stone. Rough rocks-shredded fins so be careful. If you collect locally I'd advice either doing the vinegar test (put some vinegar on the rock-if it fizzles it effect pH-raises it), or put the rock in a bucket of water-test tap then test bucket water in 1 week. Check pH, gh, and kh. River rock is a broad term but its usually safe, Mexican beach pebbles are also safe.
Sourcing locally you run the risk of getting something nasty to come in (parasites algaes, etc)-rocks should be thoroughly washed, wood should be boiled. 

5. Most all plants are compatible with betta splendens as bettas are very adaptable to different pHs. The more important question is what is your taps pH and hardness? This+ how your tank water is affected by driftwood (tannins from it can lower pH) or rock (some raise pH) will limit some plant options. What you use for a light, if you want to use ferts, and if you want to go high tech and get a co2 system will also effect plant options.
Some easy beginner low light low demand plants: 
mosses
anubias
java fern
ancharis
hornwort
water sprite
Vals
duckweed
riccia
maimro-tehcnially an algae-very low light.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When I had a divided tank I used a filter in each side. This or the IF202 will work.
http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-internal-filter-if-201-.html

Remember about heaters, too. If you cover the divider with moss you might need two heaters. I have used and can recommend two. One is adjustable and one is not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EHEIM-Jager...460224?hash=item51d1d09ac0:g:0mIAAOSwl8NVZ6Sq

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cobalt-Mini...hash=item4632167afb:m:mZGaKdDqhIwESa6Jk2EhJgg


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

Aqua Aurora said:


> 1. Yes you can but be mindful that adding plants to the java moss means those new taller plants will block light of the moss under them. Be mindful that when/if you want to rearrange/remove plants the moss is likely to be tangled around them and make that difficult or messy.
> 
> 2. If you are only keeping a betta only cycle with a betta- its really a horrid thing to use a fish to cycle a tank to ten toss away-like getting an adult dog to learn how to keep a pet then throwing it out on the streets and getting a puppy once you're 'done with it'. Iv'e done fish in cycled with just a betta in planted tanks ad had no issues with the plants.
> 
> ...


Do you mind if I ask you some questions?
I've had some mekong driftwood in my tank for some time. I've always removed and cleaned it when upkeeping, as it would get a little slimy.

I recently purchased 3 driftwood anubias for my 5 gallon tank, which my Betta seems to love.
Not long after i noticed some prominent (in comparison aanyway) growth on the driftwood. It is almost exclusively where the light touches the wood.
It is brown in some areas and green as you can see where the light hits it the most.

My questions are 
- Is this normal having introduced some "live" plants and accompanying bacteria into the tank, or is it a sign of something else?
and of Course, 
- Should I remove and clean it come that time, or let it be?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

McLareN said:


> Do you mind if I ask you some questions?
> I've had some mekong driftwood in my tank for some time. I've always removed and cleaned it when upkeeping, as it would get a little slimy.
> 
> I recently purchased 3 driftwood anubias for my 5 gallon tank, which my Betta seems to love.
> ...


The green on the wood looks like green slime/blue green algae 
https://www.thespruce.com/cyanobacteria-blue-green-algae-1378628
reduce lighting, more frequent water changes, and manual removal of the slime is recommended


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

Thx 4 the link
Hopefully is from the excess light.
I stopped using my Tanks Blue "nightlights" recently, after some advice on the Forum.
I'll give the wood a clean first thing

Cheers


----------

